# učební pomůcka



## PERSEE

Hi everyone,

It's the first time I come to this section.

My father-in-law found a text in Czech at the back of an engraving he bought at the Paris flee market, and he wants me to translate it. He thinks it should be easy for me, as I know a little Russian...

Anyway, I tried real hard to find every word in the WordReference Czech-English dictionary. I found very little actually, not knowing the nominative forms of the words.

Here is the text:
Josef Čapek [engraver's name, probably], Veselý Rok, č. 1. Na Cestičce
Schváleno výnosem ministerstva školství, věd a umění ze dne 25. května 1949, čislo 57.277/49-I/1, v prvním vydání jako učební pomúcka pro školy mateřské a národní. Vydalo Státní nakladelství, oddělení
Komenium v Praze VII
VYTISKLY GRAFICKÉ ZÁVODY
BAYER, NÁRODNÍ PODNIK
V KOLÍNĚ

And here's my "translation":
Happy (New ?) Year, n° 1 On the Path
Approved/Approval (?) ... by the ministry of education, arts and science, ... ... ... day 25 march 1949, number XXX, on the first ... as ... help for pupils (??) ... maternal schools (kindergartens) and people (schools of the people?). Published (?) by State publishers, section ... ...
(?) GRAPHICAL FACTORIES (??)
BAYER, PEOPLE'S/NATIONAL COMPANY
IN (CITY? DISTRICT?)

If there was a treasure to be found thanks to this mystery message, I would never find it by myself for sure! Sorry for the length of it and the awkwardness of my efforts.

Thanks for helping.


----------



## texpert

PERSEE said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> It's the first time I come to this section.
> 
> My father-in-law found a text in Czech at the back of an engraving he bought at the Paris flee market, and he wants me to translate it. He thinks it should be easy for me, as I know a little Russian...
> 
> Anyway, I tried real hard to find every word in the WordReference Czech-English dictionary. I found very little actually, not knowing the nominative forms of the words.
> 
> Here is the text:
> Josef Čapek [engraver's name, probably], Veselý Rok, č. 1. Na Cestičce
> Schváleno výnosem ministerstva školství, věd a umění ze dne 25. května 1949, čislo 57.277/49-I/1, v prvním vydání jako učební pomúcka pro školy mateřské a národní. Vydalo Státní nakladelství, oddělení
> Komenium v Praze VII
> VYTISKLY GRAFICKÉ ZÁVODY
> BAYER, NÁRODNÍ PODNIK
> V KOLÍNĚ
> 
> And here's my "translation":
> *Merry* Year, n° 1 On the *Foot*Path
> Approved by *the decree of the *ministry of education, arts and science, *on* 25 march 1949, number XXX, *first issue*, as ... *learning tool* for maternal schools (kindergartens) and *national (=elementary)* schools. *Issued* by *Státní nakladatelství (=publishing eneterprise of the state)*, *department of* ... ...
> *Printing* FACTORIES (??)
> BAYER, national enterprise
> IN *Kolín (provincial capital)*
> 
> If there was a treasure to be found thanks to this mystery message, I would never find it by myself for sure! Sorry for the length of it and the awkwardness of my efforts.
> 
> Thanks for helping.


 
This could be my first aid. 
The piece of art can be worthy indeed, google the name.
txp


----------



## winpoj

Well, Josef Čapek was not an engraver but a rather famous Czech painter and writer. He actually invented the word "robot" for a play by his brother, Karel Čapek.

As for the text, it goes roughly like this:

Josef Čapek, A Merry/Happy Year (sounds like the name of series of pictures), No. 1., On a Small Path
First edition, approved by Ministry of Education, Sciences and Arts decree No. 57.277/49-I/1 of 25 May, 1949, as an educational aid for kindergartens and elementary schools.
Published by the State Publishing House, Comenium department, in Prague VII.
Printed by: GRAFICKÉ ZÁVODY
BAYER (this is a company name so I wouldn't attempt to translate it), national enterprise, in  KOLÍN (a town)


----------



## PERSEE

Thanks a lot, guys, you've been more than helpful! My father-in-law can't believe the replies were so fast...

Anyway, I promise I will never even _think_ that the other Slavic languages are easy! I read somewhere in the Slavic section that a Russian could understand a Czech or a Pole, that the Slavic languages were closer to each other than the Romanic ones. Now I'm not so sure anymore... Maybe it's just my Russian that is not sufficiently good...

One thing I heard once, I think it was on Youtube, was a Czech speaking in Russian. That was quite strange, the phonetics is so different... But as for phonnetic "strangeness", what I love is a Brazilian trying to speak Spanish!

[Edit] I knew the word "robot" first appeared in a Czech play, but I didn't know it was the brother's idea!


----------



## winpoj

The provincial capital of what province is Kolín??


----------



## texpert

PERSEE said:


> I read somewhere in the Slavic section that a Russian could understand a Czech or a Pole, that the Slavic languages were closer to each other than the Romanic ones.


 
Persee, Russians surely do understands Czechs - as long as Czechs reply to their Russian questions in Russian. 
The languages are close enough, though in a slightly different manner than Romance. Keep your crush on Czech alive and kicking!


----------



## texpert

Winpoj, this tool was from 1949 and provincial has more meanings. But should you like to continue like this, please drop me an e-mail each time, I'll do my best to answer them by the end of the week.


----------



## drk222

Slovo robot vymyslel, pokud je mi známo, Karel Čapek (bratr Josefa).
Vypadá to jako učebni pomůcka pro školy, od autora dětských knih Jesefa Čapka.

Josef Čapek : author of this book or pictures (or both he was known as author of books and pictures for children)
Veselý Rok : Happy year (not new year)
 č. 1. Na Cestičce : first part or first chapter
Schváleno výnosem ministerstva školství, věd a umění ze dne 25. května 1949, čislo 57.277/49-I/1, v prvním vydání jako učební pomúcka pro školy mateřské a národní. Vydalo Státní nakladelství, oddělení : approved by Ministry of Education, Sciences and Arts decree No. 57.277/49-I/1 of 25 May, 1949, as an educational aid for kindergartens and elementary schools...............

Komenium v Praze VII : Published by...
VYTISKLY GRAFICKÉ ZÁVODY : Printed by....
BAYER, NÁRODNÍ PODNIK 
V KOLÍNĚ : in Kolín (city in CR)


----------



## Garin

drk222 said:


> Slovo robot vymyslel, pokud je mi známo, Karel Čapek (bratr Josefa).



*Robot* je samostatně pracující stroj, vykonávající určené úkoly. Slovo robota bylo známo již v 17. století, ve významu otrocká práce podaných. Mírně pozměněné jej poprvé ve významu stroj použil český spisovatel Karel Čapek v divadelní hře R.U.R. Slovo mu poradil jeho bratr Josef Čapek, když se ho Karel ptal, jak umělou bytost pojmenovat. Původně zamýšlený _labor_ zněl autorovi příliš papírově.

Tolik česká Wikipedie, kupříkladu...


----------



## drk222

Člověk se pořád učí. :0))

Každopádně to slovo dříve pravděpodobně neexistovalo, neboť člověk vykonávající robotu nebyl robot, ale robotník. Ve Slovenčině, pokud vím, se to slovo používá pro dělníka dodnes. Docela to ukazuje i k tomu, jak to Josefa asi napadlo, prostě jen odstranil tu koncovku, kerá by asi v angličtině zněla divně.


----------



## texpert

Přimlouval bych se za tu robotu, jinak by to znamenalo, že slovo _robot_ dala světu slovenština


----------



## drk222

A není slovo robotník spíše obecně slovanského původu? Nepoužívalo se dříve i v češtině?


----------

